# I Received an Invitation to a Political Survey/Poll



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I received a letter in the mail inviting me to participate in a political survey. My first time in my life.

I am usually very wary of such inquiries, but I decided to look at the questions and decide on each.

It was very interesting. Gave me an option to decline to answer each question. Seemed fair.

Wanted to know about the Presidential elections in 2012, 2016, and 2020.

So, I decided to answer the survey. Postmark was from Sacramento, California. :?

I know, no politics to keep things civil. It was just interesting, I never have been polled before.

You?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I get them almost weekly during campaign season from my Federal and State political party. One donation means hundreds will come. I may start donating to both political parties so I can heat my house in the winter.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

I basically regret donations I have made to some political organizations that I feel do excellent work but I bet they have spent more sending me mail than I donated. Would have been better for their finances had I done nothing.

I had reached out to the county level of one party to help with a specific cause, and ended up on the mailing list, got one survey I sent back a few weeks ago, so I don't think I will be bombarded this cycle but next cycle I am sure I will be.


----------

